# Dried Leaf THC Content



## SylvanElf (Oct 3, 2007)

For all you experienced growers and smokers out there, I was wondereing if you could help with a myth I have heard since the 70's. 

Back in the day, everyone assumed that the leaves were just as good if not slightly less so, to smoke. Popular culture also "thinks" that pot is just dried leaves. Now I know that the most THC comes from the well ripened female buds but...... do the leaves, male or female, actually produce any THC.

If so, how much?

Links to articles and such are also welcomed along with your informed opinons. Thanks!


----------



## madcow (Oct 3, 2007)

the leaves closest to the bubs are covered in thc I clip them off some times and somke'em you get a nice buzz.you can see the thc on them!


----------



## rolln1up (Oct 3, 2007)

All the leaves and steams have some amount of THC in them but the amount is small compared to the other compounds in the leaves. The beast you can hope from smoking raw leaves is a short lived buzz followed by a lasting headache. Vaporizing would be better idea if you have to, but beast of all would be to do some kind of extraction method.


----------



## SylvanElf (Oct 3, 2007)

rolln1up said:


> All the leaves and steams have some amount of THC in them but the amount is small compared to the other compounds in the leaves. The beast you can hope from smoking raw leaves is a short lived buzz followed by a lasting headache. Vaporizing would be better idea if you have to, but beast of all would be to do some kind of extraction method.


Thanks, I was thinking along those same lines, using the vaporizor and all for extraction. I have also now read that the Male (or Femal for that matter)plant does not manufacuter significant amounts of THC until it is toward the end of sexual maturity (flowering).


----------



## potroast (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, the leaves can be covered in trichomes, and although they have less resin than the flower, they can be very potent, especially when concentrated. I use almost all of the leaf that I produce to make cannabutter. If you eat a couple of my cookies, you could find yourself sitting on a curb watching traffic while drool drips off your chin. 

HTH


----------



## SylvanElf (Oct 4, 2007)

potroast said:


> Yes, the leaves can be covered in trichomes, and although they have less resin than the flower, they can be very potent, especially when concentrated. I use almost all of the leaf that I produce to make cannabutter. If you eat a couple of my cookies, you could find yourself sitting on a curb watching traffic while drool drips off your chin.
> 
> HTH


Care to share your recipe for cookies? Also, what is the process for making cannabutter?


----------



## zechbro (Oct 4, 2007)

go look in grofaq


----------



## kato88 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ive smoked leaves off of my plant when noone had any weed... gives you a buzz (if your tolerence isn't too high), and it didn't give me a headache.

Of course it's not my preference.


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 4, 2007)

rolln1up said:


> All the leaves and steams have some amount of THC in them but the amount is small compared to the other compounds in the leaves. The beast you can hope from smoking raw leaves is a short lived buzz followed by a lasting headache. Vaporizing would be better idea if you have to, but beast of all would be to do some kind of extraction method.


If get a pretty good buzz off the trim that is poking out of the buds. Not the full leaves but the trim. It rolls up nicely mixed with a little bud. Makes a leisurely smoke with a cup of Joe on a cool fall evening. Just smoke like a cigarette. It doesn't give me a headache.


----------



## potroast (Oct 5, 2007)

SylvanElf said:


> Care to share your recipe for cookies? Also, what is the process for making cannabutter?



Well, this is the Harvesting forum, there's another forum for that, Cooking with Cannabis. Check it out, everything you want to know is there.

HTH


----------



## starchland (Oct 7, 2007)

kato88 said:


> Ive smoked leaves off of my plant when noone had any weed... gives you a buzz (if your tolerence isn't too high), and it didn't give me a headache.
> 
> Of course it's not my preference.


same here...was a shorter high but nice and mellow didnt fuck me up


----------



## Ganjagreenthumb (Jun 27, 2008)

lol i took sum water leaves off my girls their a month into flowering and put them in a bowl cut them to smitherins and took out all the petolies and rolled the remaning into a couple of balls let them dry out in front of a fan and i just smoked like 2 bowls and i must say im pretty blazed for leafs lol i can't wait to see how good the buds are gonna be


----------



## KillerBeeZ (Sep 2, 2008)

I've smoked leaves at every stage waiting on the plant to mature lol

they will all give you a high, but the younger the leaves, the less high... would not be so bad except the leaves taste really nasty, the earlier they are the worse they taste. 

I've also smoked early buds before they could dry out properly (quick oven drying) while you get more high, it still tastes bad... so it is up to your taste buds. if you can smoke the crap, by all means. What else ya gonna do with leaves aside from tossing them in the compost bin or making mediocre hash?


----------



## rmel0622 (Nov 26, 2008)

just piss in my mouth


----------



## Tanis83 (Nov 26, 2008)

here  dry the leaves and use a butane extration.... all you need is a turkey baster, twist tie, coffee filter... 2 bottles of butane... a dish and your swag.....


Just remember it's gas, do it outside... and not while smoking!!!

it boils at 10C, so if you want it to go faster... do what I did... get a small pyrex glass baking dish, and put it inside of another dish with hot water
takes about 10 min to do both bottles.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm growing a strain called Big Laughing by Dr Greenthumb, the sugar leaves are so coated with trichs I put them in a seperate tray from my hash bucket. I let them dry overnight and vaporized them in my Volcano the next day - beautiful taste and a nice little 15 minute laughing high and about an hour of coasting happily. Can't do that with all strains but when you get one it's nice - while the plant ripens you can sample the leaf instead of the bud.


----------



## malignant (Nov 27, 2008)

i sometimes roll blunts from leaves they get me high, just lingering headache afterwards.


----------



## thor420 (Dec 8, 2008)

yea ive been wonderin the same things. recently went dry an harvest isnt for another few weeks. i took alotta leaves that i had previously trimmed. they dried out in a box an at first i loaded a couple bowls. bout 4 bowls an i was feelin ok not really effective. later on i rolled a joint with the dried crushed leaves. lil bit of a bad taste but trust me theres alot worse out there. afterwards i was feelin the onset of sumthin. so i rolled another one. now i can positively say i am reasonably high. the same as mabye smoking a joint among three friends or so. That being said if a 2 joints got me between 1/3 an 1/2 joint high, an guessing that the weed i get is about 10-12% thc content (guesstimate) this proposes a range from 1 1/2%-to3% thc in leaves. these should be taken as estimates. im sure there are papers out there which would give more accurate details.
If your broke an need to toke if you really gotta those leaves will smoke


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 11, 2008)

***Double Post*** 

I swear my post wasn't up there last time I looked.

.



.


----------



## SweetTooth36 (Dec 11, 2008)

Yummmm Cannabutter! Made brownies outta 2 oz of good bud yesterday after freezing it for a day... Brownies were beyond killer. Had me glued to the couch all day haha


----------



## 7cotton7 (Dec 11, 2008)

so when harvesting if you take all the leaves and whatnot that you have trimmed off the plant you can make ur butter out of them instead of using buds?


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 12, 2008)

Usually the smaller leaves for butter, oil, hash, tincture. The larger fan leaves can be used for butane honey oil or Iso oil, but they don't have as much THC in them as the leaves closer to the bud. If you have a vaporizer you can use the smaller leaves and get a great high, much easier than hashing them first.

.



.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Dec 12, 2008)

yea the vaporizer is a no go for this poor pothead. im prolly goin to end up makin butter and brownies or a cake or maybe hamburger helper. yea that sounds good.


----------



## thor420 (Dec 15, 2008)

dont forget you can make green dragons with your scraps as well. an those are delish


----------



## 7cotton7 (Dec 15, 2008)

enlighten me on what a green dragon is. plz and thanks


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 16, 2008)

Green Dragon is basically a warm extraction using alcohol. Here's a quick blurb and a link to a thread with 3 different alcohol and 1 glycerin extraction methods.

*"Traditional or Warm Method

The old fashioned (and effective) way to make tincture from trim, leaf or "shake" is to grind the plant material to expose surface area. A fine grind is not needed and will just make the tincture cloudy. A rough chop will do. Most folks cant afford to use kief or bud for tincture but may have leaf handy. If so, this is the way to go. Use ethanol as described above in the same proportions. The key difference is that in this preparation the materials are kept warm (not hot). Light must be avoided. 


Place the ethanol and chopped cannabis in a large glass Mason jar. Shake at least once a day. Place the jar in a brown paper bag or otherwise shield the jar from light. Leave in a warm spot (near a window) for 30-60 days. The mixture will turn a very dark green. Strain as previously described through cheesecloth. Save the "shake ball" for topical applications. 

While this method produces a nasty tasting tincture, it is powerful. It may upset some fragile stomachs. It is recommended that Warm Tincture be used orally in cranberry juice or coffee with sugar. Keep the filtered tincture in light blocking glass jars or bottles in a cool dry place (refrigerator or freezer is fine). The shake ball should also be kept in the freezer. For topical applications, just take out the cold shake ball and apply a few drops of fresh tincture to the cloth then hold it on the affected area for a few minutes with gentle rubbing."* 

---------------------

Here's a post by bubbleinthebrain on making glycerin tincture with 7 grams of weed and 1/2 a pint of glycerin. Good if you have a small amount.

*"Here's my follow-up from my recent extraction:

Used a half-pint of glycerin, and 7 grams of cheeba (ground super fine)
Let it sit for about 5 weeks under my couch.
Strained it.
Ate one tablespoon, waited 15 minutes, and was thoroughly baked. 
A success!

It kinda tastes like cornsugar, that's been subjected to moldy weed for several weeks, but that's probably not far from the truth. Later, I poured another tblsp into a glass of apple cider, and it was mighty tasty. 

Anyways, it's effective, and a hell of a lot better than choking down green drag.

I'd recommend it..* *"*



https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/125137-alcohol-tincture.html

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/124769-glycerine-tincture-24-hours.html

.



.


----------



## techtoker (Dec 16, 2008)

All my male plants are chopped up for hash oil. Going to make cannabutter next.


----------



## thor420 (Dec 22, 2008)

yea i just found out my plant is male. ive smoked the leaves a few times as my post earlier said, but i figure ima make BHO (butane honey oil). never done it before but it sounds like a very good investment. especially for my scrap. everyone remember to dry ur plants out untill they break under pressure. good way to kno when ready. i'll let you all kno how my oil come out. And green dragons are a great way to get a good buzz goin recipe i use is 1 gram per one ounce of everclear altho u can prob vary it a lil to ur taste an tools. it comes on faster then a brownie high but lasts longer then a smoking high its great


----------



## NetsOne (Dec 31, 2008)

i think there should be some amount cause hash is made from leafs also ....


----------



## chazel (Dec 31, 2008)

i know it may seem like a good idea , but the better idea is surely saving cuttings n all the leftovers and firing them through bubble bags . . ( realise they can cost a bit , but shit still a third for what a volcano is wanting) wotever is left chuck it itno ur compost
baked from baked goods is always a nice1 though (Y)


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes hash is made from leaf just as often as it is from bud.

It's an old wives tale that leaves can't get you high or that the thc is weak or gives you a headache. True lightweights can smoke leaves and get high, just as high as smoking bud if they smoke enough.

For those of us with a tolerance, it's best to harvest the trichomes from the leaves to make hash, otherwise you'd have to smoke so much leaf that it'd be impractical.


----------



## chazel (Jan 1, 2009)

In much agreement Omeds! i can see in a decade reefer madness tales circulating again just as much . . 
I find myself smoking an inpractical amount of bud due to my tolerence ( and fact its usually shit, wet, early harvest , n the occasional dutchie) hence arriving here!
tryin to save up for a vap , and then save up and move - actually the plan was to ur state , do u know much about green card seekers getting medical green cards?


SH*t head i am , ill stop jacking another mans thread and head over to medical section.

Cheers chaps , and chappettes


----------



## MARIJUANAMEDMAN (Jan 2, 2009)

Where's the head shop ya' got the pipe at? Cool photo.


----------



## Jelliott21 (Feb 5, 2012)

You Take a pound of butter quarters and a ounce of your finest herb. Melt the butter down in a medium sauce pan and add a cup of water. then add your bud ground down to a fine fine fine powder and let simmer on medium heat for about thirty min dont let it get to hot or you will kill the thc after you have let it simmer you then filter the plant matter out the best thing to use is cheese cloth. then just put you final product in the freezer the water will freeze and seperate from the butter and all of your thc will have bonded with the butter. This will give you about a Gram of thc per tablespoon of butter.


----------



## Shadeslay (Feb 5, 2012)

I kind of prefer the leaf high more in the day time as it's often very mellow and short lived. My stronger stuff is almost like edibles, 1 hit is good for 5-6 hours, that's just to long sometimes. High CBD strains I find have a very similar high, very mild but they tend to last longer.


----------



## AWnox (Feb 6, 2012)

Shadeslay said:


> I kind of prefer the leaf high more in the day time as it's often very mellow and short lived. My stronger stuff is almost like edibles, 1 hit is good for 5-6 hours, that's just to long sometimes. High CBD strains I find have a very similar high, very mild but they tend to last longer.


Ha , what do you know, another person who does the same thing as me. What I do is get all the trimmings, dry them, cure them and store them. During the week days, specially in my lunch break, I turn on the vaporizer and take a few hits of the cured crushed trimmings and it gives me a very light , pleasant yet not overpowering high that helps me get through the day. Take in mind though that these trimmings are mainly from white strains so they are covered in trichs, other strains might not have sufficient trichs on the trimmings to work the same way but you get the idea. Smoking these trimmings on the other hand for me is TERRIBLE, taste like crap but do work although *a lot* *less* than if they were vaporized; you would need to roll up a fatty to get a "decent" high.


----------



## Woofpad (Dec 17, 2015)

having nothing to smoke ive taken the leaves from the girls. ones that were being trimmed off anyway and dried them. crushed them in dust and used them instead of tobacco and yeah. the high was a nice mellow feeling. Well my kids wondered why i was so chilled in the morning getting the school run ready lol.....I like it.....why wouldnt i lol


----------



## denisrus1990 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello from Russia my dear friends! 
I’m sorry for necropost. If someone is wondering if he can smoke dry trim, my answer is yes. Just smoked couple bowls of dried fan leaves and I’ve got pretty nice high and it tastes not bad at all. My ladies are lovely Sativa strain.


----------

